# Finished a Pikachu slingshot for my son's second birthday!



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

A bit rushed but I'm proud of the way it turned out. All critiques welcome.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

LOVELY and ORIGINAL design!!!

It will be a charm for the kid!!! I like it!! 

A word of advice: take care with the base of the Pikachu ears (frame prongs) because they seem a bit thin to withstand rubber pull force.

Nevertheless, since I don't know what type of wood this frame is made, they might be quite strong.

Best regards ...Q


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks so much the advice. The type of wood is maple as I have alot on my property lol. I will definitely keep an eye on the forks. Thanks again


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great idea. He’ll love it.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey that is very creative..

Two years old? I'm a little concerned about those pointy ends on the fork tips. May be just a fussy old grampa.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Quercusuber said:


> LOVELY and ORIGINAL design!!!
> 
> It will be a charm for the kid!!! I like it!!
> 
> ...


To address Q's concern, wrap it in a towel to protect it, put it in a vice and see if you can break the forks. We certainly don't want an injury. I hope he has a very Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Very cool shooter. Really nicely done!


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Very cool shooter. Really nicely done!


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks bro


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Cool design! You can attach office rubber to it and have him shoot nerf rival ammo. You can maybe even paint the nerf rival ammo and make them poke balls!

Sling-On!


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

Covert5 said:


> Cool design! You can attach office rubber to it and have him shoot nerf rival ammo. You can maybe even paint the nerf rival ammo and make them poke balls!
> 
> Sling-On!


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks so much for the great idea covert5. Will be picking up rival ammo this evening. What exactly do you mean office rubber? I'm new to homemade slingshots lol.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh my! That is awesome work.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Kottonmouth said:


> Thanks so much for the great idea covert5. Will be picking up rival ammo this evening. What exactly do you mean office rubber? I'm new to homemade slingshots lol.


Long office rubber bands so they won't be too strong. You want a light set up for your Lil poke master. I don't normally shoot office rubber bands, but there are guys here that do and use them for tiny bbs. They will chime in and give you more ideas on light set ups.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Kottonmouth said:


> A bit rushed but I'm proud of the way it turned out. All critiques welcome.


I like that ! Nice work man

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Covert5 said:


> Kottonmouth said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much for the great idea covert5. Will be picking up rival ammo this evening. What exactly do you mean office rubber? I'm new to homemade slingshots lol.
> ...


Go to office max or somewhere, Look for #64 or 117Bs. can be cut to suit the little guys needs.


----------

